# mosquito repellents



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

what do you use to keep mosquitos off your dog?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I use BioUD (purchased through Amazon) on me and the dogs. It's the concentrated form of a plant-based mosquito and tick repellent, and is the only natural repellent I've tried that works (I've tried a million different essential oils in commercial sprays and homemade mixes). It smells kind of sweet, reminiscent of tomatoes, from which it's derived. We're in the deep woods a lot, and one of my dogs is a tick magnet, but we don't get bitten with this stuff on.


----------



## stanletmontena (Aug 26, 2011)

Repellent for humans are dogs differ from eachother. Most have recommended not to use human repellent on dogs. You get separate ones for dogs. Try getting more info on them before buying them.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried tea tree oil for ticks?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I live in a heavy tick-infested part of the US, and tea tree oil hasn't prevented any of us from getting ticks.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Shoo!Tag is chemical free, but utilizes a completely different approach to repelling insects. Rather than chemicals or any kind of absorbable substance, the device, or tag, emits light electromagnetic frequencies that naturally repel insects including the very annoying mosquito. It is basically a tag that is half the size of a credit card and when activated, lasts for up to four months. The best thing about it is that humans can simply put it in their pockets. It’s safe for all animals and won’t wash off. Technology has definitely entered the world of four-legged applications.

A citric rub made from lemons and water is just another handy treatment. Simply cut a lemon in quarters, add some boiling water to them and let stand over-night. It makes for a great spray application that repels not only ticks and fleas but mosquitoes as well.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

i sell AVON and have heard that our skin so soft oil works for fleas and stuff. just rub some on them. i havent persoanlly tried it but heard it works. i have a natural citronella spray i got from store that i use as a preventative


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I use a 50/50 apple cider vinegar solution. I usually reapply every hour-ish


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

SpooOwner said:


> I use BioUD (purchased through Amazon) on me and the dogs. It's the concentrated form of a plant-based mosquito and tick repellent, and is the only natural repellent I've tried that works (I've tried a million different essential oils in commercial sprays and homemade mixes). It smells kind of sweet, reminiscent of tomatoes, from which it's derived. We're in the deep woods a lot, and one of my dogs is a tick magnet, but we don't get bitten with this stuff on.



I bought some about a week ago, I still get bit.... apparently the mosquitos here are immune to everything, 5th kind of repellent I have gotten


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

A friend has been trying the shoo tag and in two months has had no ticks. They are very happy with it. We don't really have ticks so I have not personally tried but another friend in the area is using a Shoo Tag for fleas and is also having success. 

Liz


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

auntiemissa said:


> i sell AVON and have heard that our skin so soft oil works for fleas and stuff. just rub some on them. i havent persoanlly tried it but heard it works.


It works great for mosquitoes and it makes me feel so...fresh. I thought they stopped making it. Cool.


For real protection, nothing beats N,N-DIETHYL-META-TOLUAMIDE otherwise known as DEET. Get the 100% strength. This stuff will strip paint and it is _highly_ flammable so no open flame or firearms. 

The preceding statement is an attempt at humor. It is in no way meant to be interpreted as a suggestion, serious or otherwise. If you are considering putting this stuff on your dog you should immediately seek professional help. Please remain seated until the ride comes to a complete stop.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Rvent said:


> I bought some about a week ago, I still get bit.... apparently the mosquitos here are immune to everything, 5th kind of repellent I have gotten


That sucks, Rvent. I'm sorry it didn't work for it. Let us know if you try Shoo!Tag - I'm curious about it.


----------

